# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Blaasjes in keel en op zijkant tong

## Marleen Vinck

Ik heb verscheidene blaasjes in mjn keel en op de zijkant van mijn tong. Het gaat niet over een klassieke keelontsteking. Mijn amandelen zijn al jaren verwijderd (na ettelijke zware ontstekingen).
De blaasjes zijn gevuld met kleurloos vocht en gaan meestal open na een tijdje (de vorige keren toch). Zij voelen pijnlijk aan, al zal de plaats zeker een rol spelen: praten en eten zijn onaangenaam en lastig. Zij zien er rood uit (geen witte etter).
Ook voel ik mij niet OK en moe. 
Heeft iemand enig idee wat dit is? Welke de oorzaak is? Hoe ik het kan voorkomen? (dit is immers niet de eerste keer!)Tot nu toe heeft mijn huisarts ze nog niet gezien. Ik heb nu wél een afspraak maar hij kan mij pas morgenavond ontvangen en ik vrees dat dan het ergste opnieuw achter de rug zal zijn ...

----------

